# carburetor ?



## wlf89 (Jun 11, 2007)

i have a 82 datsun 720 pickup with i think a hitachi carb and im am tired of having to work on the dang thing and was going to try to put a rochester 2bbl on it i have a couple of those that i can rebuild does anyone make an adapter for this


----------

